# Cutting Hardiboard



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody know a way to make a reasonably sooth cut in Hardiboard (backerboard)? I've been experimenting with cutting a piece donated by a neighbor by scribing and snapping it off. The edges are a little more raggedy than I would like. Would like to figure a way to cut curves, and smooth edges on this stuff. The manufacturer recommends against using any kind of power tools due to the hazard from silica dust in the cement. I imagine this stuff would ruin a saw blade pretty fast due to being abrasive. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
A "Surform" (cheese grater) file/shaper cleans up the rough edges fairly well...


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe -- I utilize a 4 1/2" hand grinder with a dry diamond blade on it. I generally buy the store brand at lowes or HD for about 1/2 the price of the name brands like DeWalt,and Bosch, at about 10-12 bucks. They last for a long time and can be used for stone or tile as well. 

It does make some dust, but since I try to cut the Hardi products or stone/tile outside of the barn it doesn't really matter, and I just wear a filter mask while cutting. 

With some practice you can cut curves with really smooth edges. Godd luck with your experiment. 

Mark


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joe.... I just went to the local hdw. store and got a cheap saw blade for 5 bucks. Took my shopsmith saw outside and cut out the backerboard in to small pc. for my building .. Then just blow off the saw and wipe it down after i finished. Nice and smooth cuts, and then take a raps to knock off the corner a little. 
Looked pertty good after I drilled a hole in the center of the backer boards for the building plugs.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

For cutting curves such as mounting turnouts,I bought a jigsaw blade at the local hardware store that had grit on the teeth.Can't remember what it was used for,but have cutout 6 or 8 mounts for turnouts with it and it still is good for more. 

Fred


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Joe, 
I don't know how much you are planning to cut, but I bought an electric shear for the Hardiboard for about $160. It looks like a power sheet metal shear, but cuts the Hardiboard like butter, and leaves a clean edge. Best of all, you won't die of silicosis from cutting!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased a special hardiblade for my compound mitersaw. It cuts down on the dust and also is designed to not dull. It was probably around $99. If you need help locating a blade let me know, you should be able to do Google searches and find places that sell them. 

I made sure I used a strong fan and respirator to keep from breathing the dust. 

Raymond


----------

